# 2013 weekly weigh-in



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

new year... new weekly weigh-in

old one can be found here http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/2012-weekly-weigh-759531.html


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

12/31/2012: 241.6

Until last night, I had not touched the bike since Nov. 15. Looking for a fit 200-210 by June 2nd. I don't want to be fat when I turn 40.


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Only discovered these forums recently, so first full year of weighing in. Hoping to get on the bike when the snow melts and aiming for sub 210 by the end of the year for a total of 150 lost

01/02/2013: 253.3
01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week with a wedding and holidays)
01/23/2013: 250.6 
01/30/2013: 247.1


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year.

1/4/13 242


----------



## bluto in mo (Jan 3, 2013)

6'3 286. Looking to hit 250 by year end.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1/4/13: 318


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/7/13 - 231.2


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

01/07/2013: 239.6
12/31/2012: 241.6


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

lighter clyde here but i want to get out of the clydes this year. I would like to drop 15 lbs 
1/7/13. 206


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, need to get on a plan so hopefully this works for some accountability.

09Jan2013- 280lb


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

5'11 249 lbs. hoping to lose 40 pounds by the year end.

January 10, 2013 - 249 lbs.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

1/10/13- 254#

Had a great meal of lemon pepper grilled chicken breast, grilled asparagus, and 1/2 baked potato last night. then rode about 10 miles. If I can stay at it I'll hit 220 by june...I hope.


----------



## fullMonte (Feb 14, 2011)

September 17, 2012 - 217lbs
January 2, 2013 - 199lbs
For the first time in a decade, no longer a Clyde. The original goal was 205, now I'm shooting for 195.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

1/10/13 - 232 lbs.



Goal: 200 lbs.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

1/10/13

205.4


----------



## antgreen (Dec 14, 2012)

14 Stone 7lb in old money = 205lbs - I'm 6'0.5"

Target 185 by June 5th - my wedding

Aiming for >6 hours of cycling per week - will have to commute to fit it in (2 hours each way)


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

1/6/13 - 242. Looking to be at 200 by the middle>end of the year.


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

New here but 2 Jan 2013 weight 344 goal for year 50 lbs lighter, currently riding 20 minutes a day trying to get wind and legs back...


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

307 this morning, on my way to 200


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/7/13 - 231.2
1/10/13 - 227.2

Goal: 170


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

1/11= 203. Stopped eating past 7 pm and cut out the fries and soda and crap like that. So far so good, down roughly 4 lbs


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1/4/13: 318 
1/12/13: 315.2


----------



## Cutlass454 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll get in on this. Short term goal is to get back down to the same weight as I was in 2009 when I was doing triathlons, which was 212. Longer term goal is to get under 200.

1/13 - 245.6
1/21 - 242.8


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

303.2 this morning. Having good luck with myfitnesspal

Around 14 pounds down from the 1st


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

Just stopped on the scale for the first time this year

263.4 I'm down from just under 280lbs four months ago.

Goal 230 riding to work every day now so this goal should come easier. Now busy have to start eating better


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

First weigh in of the year on 1/13/12-308lbs

Goal is 250lbs by Dec 31


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

300.2 this morning. Riding both days this coming weekend.


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1//13/12 308 lbs

1/19/12 299 lbs

Goal is 250 by Dec 31


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

fourstringsquire said:


> 1/4/13: 318
> 
> 1/12/13: 315.2


1/19/13: 315


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Will weigh in the morning. I have ridden the past 3 days. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

Late joining the party. Weighed in 1/2/13 @289. 1/21/13 @275. Hoping to be under 230 by year end


----------



## Cossy (Aug 21, 2012)

*My weekly weigh in*

41yrs 6,2 250lbs, 
Goal under 215 for my wedding in Sept bonus goal 205. and a fitter quality of life. 
Santa Cruz heckler 
Lemonds road bike
2/6/13-248lbs.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/7/13 - 231.2
1/10/13 - 227.2
1/23/13 - 224.8

Goal: 170


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

210lbs this morning. Down from 226lbs a month ago.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

302.4 need to move off this plateau...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Started back in June at 278, weighed in this morning at 257. I figure that I've gained at least 10 pounds of muscle in addition to what I've lost, glad to be off the plateau, finally!


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

250 this a.m. down from 254 two weeks ago hoping it starts coming off faster. I'll have to ride more!


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> 1//13/13 308 lbs
> 
> 1/19/13 299 lbs
> 
> Goal is 250 by Dec 31


1/26/13 295 lbs


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in this year. I finally got a medical problem resolved that was causing me to have basically no metabolism. I am 285 and plan on being 200 by december 31st.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

300.0 this morning. Almost in the 200's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

214 this morning.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1/4/13: 318 
1/12/13: 315.2 
1/19/13: 315
1/28/13: 312

Goal: 250


----------



## bluto in mo (Jan 3, 2013)

284 this am. Down from 286. Having a hard time getting past 280


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

01/28/2013: 237.8
01/07/2013: 239.6
12/31/2012: 241.6


----------



## antgreen (Dec 14, 2012)

antgreen said:


> 14 Stone 7lb in old money = 205lbs - I'm 6'0.5"
> 
> Target 185 by June 5th - my wedding
> 
> Aiming for >6 hours of cycling per week - will have to commute to fit it in (2 hours each way)


I got it wrong - I was 209 am now 207 
myfitnesspal app


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

1/2 - 289
1/21 - 275
1/28 - 275

Gotta get off this plateau!!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 28 days.

1/4/13 242 
1/29/13 238


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Adim_X said:


> 6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 28 days.
> 
> 1/4/13 242
> 1/29/13 238


Awesome

Are you using the fitness pal app?

I am sober 19 months.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Jimed, I am using the myfitness app now. Congrats on the sobriety also. I think the app helps me when I stall. I get diligent about using it, so that I can see if I am honest about calorie consumption.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

298.6 this morning



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Five' Sixteen" (Feb 1, 2013)

280lb

My goal is to get, and keep my weight between 230 and 250.

No such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes, and tires!


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> 1/26/13 295 lbs


2/2/13 - 286 lbs


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

1533clydesdale said:


> 2/2/13 - 286 lbs


297 this morning!


----------



## B-DAWG1 (Dec 16, 2011)

36 years old 6'1" trying to get to 230 lbs before years end.

1/14/13 - 270.0 lbs
1/21/13 - 264.6 lbs
1/28/13 - 265.0 lbs
2/04/13 - 259.6 lbs 87.6 total miles so far
2/11/13 - 263.4 lbs (Mardi Gras)
2/18/13 - 258.4 lbs


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

255 this morning, from last week's 257. Progress.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

41yrs old
started at 308 last year. went down to 255. currently at 268.8
would love to be around 215. Current goal is 245


----------



## wilddonkey (Feb 3, 2013)

36 yrs old
6 feet tall
340 lbs


----------



## KennieC (Feb 3, 2013)

49 yrs old
6ft tall
297 down from 310 on 1/14

I was a very fit and muscular 210 4 years, but due to injury (tears of both bicep muscles and distal tendons) and divorce really got out of shape...trying to get down to that weight by my daughters wedding in mid September...riding, walking and lifting daily with Sundays off


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

giddings78 said:


> 01/02/2013: 253.3
> 01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week with a wedding and holidays)
> 01/23/2013: 250.6
> 01/30/2013: 247.1


02/06/2013: 243.6
02/13/2013: 241.8


----------



## lunchboxjr (Feb 8, 2013)

~260 I haven't started yet, but might as well weigh in. Trying to hit 220 by years end. I'm 6'4".


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1/4/13: 318 
1/12/13: 315.2 
1/19/13: 315
1/28/13: 312
2/8/13: 310

Goal: 250


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

*2-11-2013* 210 this morning. Goal is 190. I've been using myfitnesspal app on my phone to keep me honest about what I eat. 1800 calories a day is my goal and at least three rides on the bike a week pending weather.


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

1/2 - 289
1/21 - 275
1/28 - 275
2/11 - 275


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

02/11/2013: 235.6
01/28/2013: 237.8
01/07/2013: 239.6
12/31/2012: 241.6


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

DSFA said:


> OK, need to get on a plan so hopefully this works for some accountability.
> 
> 09Jan2013- 280lb


11Feb2013, well after one month...still at 275-280 
Between me or someone else in my family being sick for over a month and the weather being 20 deg when I have time just hasn't been a productive month.
I have been thinking about what I'm eating and that I need to change but...well, realizing is the first step, right?


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

That is the 1st step

Still at 297 been here about a week.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> 2/2/13 - 286 lbs


2/12/13. 281 lbs


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

1/1/13. 264 lbs

2/16/13. 242 lbs

Goal 205


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

jddjirikian said:


> 1/6/13 - 242. Looking to be at 200 by the middle>end of the year.


233 today.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

216 down from a high of 230 around the 10th of Jan.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

*02/18/2013: 204.2 lbs* 
I didn't know watching your calories could make such a drastic difference. I was 225 about a month and a half ago. 
I'm sure this helped: 
Bike Ride Profile | to San Clemente near Del Mar | Times and Records | Strava
Carlos


----------



## cowgod (Feb 18, 2013)

290. Need to get to 200. I've been at it for almost six months now without much change. It's really hard.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

I was 295.7 on the 14th. Rode both days this weekend. Will weight again on Thursday.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

294.6 22 pounds gone since 1-1-13


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Time to lose the winter weight. Goal is to drop the clyde status and get below 200 lbs. before my Moab trip in June. 

2/24/13 216.4
3/2/13 214.4
3/9/13 213.0
3/16/13 215.2 (the day after a big birthday meal)
3/24/12 214.8


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just started reading the forums and figured this might help to keep me motivatied in my goal to reach 220 by the end of June.

12/26/12 267.2
02/20/13 242.4


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/7/13 - 231.2
1/10/13 - 227.2
1/23/13 - 224.8
2/25/13 - 227.6

Scale weight isn't really doing much movement, but I'm surely losing inches. Whatever works I guess!

Goal: 170


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

241 down from 254 on Jan. 10th. heading in the right direction! have logged about 180mixed (paved/off-road) miles on my bike since then.


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

My goal is 220 by the end of June.

12/26/12 267.2
02/27/13 239.4


----------



## timmieh2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Goal = 220 end of july 


2/1~ 250
2/18~246


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

253, down another 2.


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

1/1/13. 264 lbs

2/16/13. 242 lbs

3/1/13 238 lbs (bad weather is keeping me off the trails)

Goal 205


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

292.2 makes 25 pounds lost since 1 1 13

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

203 this morning! Goal is to squeak 200lbs for the Clydesdale class at Sea Otter - then I'm dropping down to sub-200.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job to all you guys. Been a while since I chimed in.

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 59 days.

1/4/13 242 
1/29/13 238 
3/1/13 234


----------



## brettb1470 (Mar 2, 2013)

2/28/2013 251
Looking to be 230 by July 1st


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Still doing good here. Last I posted I posted 216 but I have noted my weight seems it can wildly fluctuate from hour to hour. I tend to drink a lot of bad for one coke zero.

But I am eating much healthier, drinking some water anyway, and spinning like a mad man until this busted wrist will allow me to cycle or MTB outside.

That 216 was more like 212.

Been holding around 210 to 210.5 pretty constant for 3 days now.

209 to 209.5 after I finished a long 3 and a half hour spin session this AM during which I drank 3 small water bottles, and ate a fruit cup and a gu-chomps.

Realistically I probably am 210 but heading down more.

End goal is anywhere from 170 to 180. I should NOT say end...I know from yoyo-ing weight,,,I've had to do this before. Proper or at least sensible eating to match activity has to be a lifestyle change or the weight comes back.

When it comes back it comes back FAST. I read somewhere it is because once we gain fat cells they never ever leave--we may burn the fat but they lurk just hankering to be full once again. ugh.


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

3/2/13 273lbs 

last weigh in was a couple weeks ago I was 281lbs

My first weigh in of the year was 1/13/13 I was 308 lbs

My goal is to be under 250 at year end.


----------



## mountbkr (May 28, 2012)

47 years old
3-17-12 279.0 lbs
3-2-13 215 lbs

Goal 200 lbs


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Just started biking again after a long cold winter.

AGE: 30
DATE: Mar. 1, 2013
WEIGHT: 216 lbs 
GOAL: 180 lbs


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

jddjirikian said:


> 233 today.


232 this week. Slacked on diet and riding this past week.


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

dakota74 said:


> My goal is 220 by the end of June.
> 
> 12/26/12 267.2
> 02/27/13 239.4


03/06/13 239.2 seem to be plateauing this week.....


----------



## Opie29er (Feb 18, 2013)

This morning's weigh in was 289.2 pounds. Soon I hope to be into the 270's !


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

After breaking some ribs last fall and spending a month and 1/2 off the bike and then slacking off this winter I took up some weight lifting (now 8 weeks in) and I'm at last summer's ride weight before the season even starts 

3/11/13 - 251


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Spent the weekend at a state park. Will be checking the scale tomorrow morning.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

03/11/2013: 234.6
02/11/2013: 235.6
01/28/2013: 237.8
01/07/2013: 239.6
12/31/2012: 241.6 

The scale claims I am sitting on my ass, but the tape measure claims something different.


----------



## jubeiatl (Mar 4, 2013)

3/15/13 - 212

August 2012 - 235
Goal - 185


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 73 days. Struggling to lose weight, but I have been lifting and running. I think I am just getting more muscle, my belt needed tightend another notch even though I am only a pound different.

1/4/13 242 
1/29/13 238 
3/1/13 234 
3/15/13 233


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

1/2/13 332.4
3/14/13 291.8

Goal is 240 by the end of the summer


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Back to another state park for a weekend of riding. I will weight on Monday morning.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

206ish


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> 3/2/13 273lbs
> 
> last weigh in was a couple weeks ago I was 281lbs
> 
> ...


3/17/13 265 down 43lbs since 1/13/13


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

201! Hit my goal for Sea Otter. After that I'm going for 190.


Sent from CouchPad via Outer Space


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

dakota74 said:


> 03/06/13 239.2 seem to be plateauing this week.....


235.8 scales moving again!


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

1/2/13 332.4
3/14/13 291.8
3/21/13 289.4

Goal is 240 by the end of the summer


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

giddings78 said:


> 02/06/2013: 243.6
> 02/13/2013: 241.8


Had a few weeks off riding/jogging before my half marathon training began, but am back at it!

04/17/2013: 233.2
04/10/2013: 235
04/03/2013: 234.4
03/27/2013: 233.7 
03/20/2013: 240.9


----------



## Newbie1963 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a weekly goal of 1lb lost. I have a monthly goal of 5 pounds lost. My main goal is to reach 225lbs. Today I have reached my 1 pound goal and my weight is 273.2


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

*03/25/2013: 203.8*
I can smell 199 lbs!
Carlos


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

03/25/2013: 233.2
03/11/2013: 234.6
02/11/2013: 235.6
01/28/2013: 237.8
01/07/2013: 239.6
12/31/2012: 241.6


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

291. After all the spring break camping , bad eating and little riding due to rain. Still managed to lose a pound.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

currently at 260lbs

was 308 Jan 1

Original Goal for the year was to get under 250lbs

Upping the ante with a new goal of 225lbs!!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 88 days. 

1/4/13 242
1/29/13 238
3/1/13 234
3/15/13 233 
3/29/13 231

I am so close to the 220s I can taste it.....


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Adim_X said:


> 6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 88 days.
> 
> 1/4/13 242
> 1/29/13 238
> ...


Way to go on you goals and soberity

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

2/24/13 216.4
3/2/13 214.4
3/9/13 213.0
3/16/13 215.2
3/24/13 214.8
3/31/13 214.2
4/8/13 213.4
4/15/13 213.2
4/21/13 212.4
4/28/13 212.0


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Still 291. Had the flu this week. Just happy to be the same on the scale.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> currently at 260lbs
> 
> was 308 Jan 1
> 
> ...


Down to 258lbs today 50lbs since Jan 1!!


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

jddjirikian said:


> 232 this week. Slacked on diet and riding this past week.


229. Goal of 200 by mid-summer.


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

This month I feel like I have past my aerobic threshold and I can ride until my muscles are tired. I find myself almost never using 1st gear and I am standing a lot more to power through climbs.

1/1/13. 263 lbs

2/6/13. 247 lbs

3/1/13. 238 lbs

4/1/13. 225 lbs


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just turned 38 years old and 231 lbs...I was 254 jan 1st so guess i'm doing something right!


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

Bryan1113 said:


> Just turned 38 years old and 231 lbs...I was 254 jan 1st so guess i'm doing something right!


Great work. I'm just turned 38 as well. I just wish I started riding years ago.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

203


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

dakota74 said:


> Just started reading the forums and figured this might help to keep me motivatied in my goal to reach 220 by the end of June.
> 
> 12/26/12 267.2
> 02/20/13 242.4


4/3/13 233.6


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 95 days. 

1/4/13 242
1/29/13 238
3/1/13 234
3/15/13 233 
3/29/13 231
4/5/13 229

The scale showed 229 this morning......WOOHOOO I have been working to get over this hump for 4 months, was down to 233 last October and went up 10 or so over winter. 


Jimed43, thank you for the Sobriety encouragement.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Your welcome. I looking forward to my 2 year anniversary this July. My sober date is on my wedding anniversary.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> Down to 258lbs today 50lbs since Jan 1!!


4/5/13- 252 lbs


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

[QUOT.TFunkMcAwesome;10256474]1/2/13 332.4
3/14/13 291.8
3/21/13 289.4

Goal is 240 by the end of the summer[/QUOTE]

4/5/13 283.6


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

dakota74 said:


> Just started reading the forums and figured this might help to keep me motivatied in my goal to reach 220 by the end of June.
> 
> 12/26/12 267.2
> 02/20/13 242.4


4/10/13 232.0


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Adim_X said:


> 6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 73 days. Struggling to lose weight, but I have been lifting and running. I think I am just getting more muscle, my belt needed tightend another notch even though I am only a pound different.


Your doing awesome, and showing me that it's possible. After starting at 368lbs, I've been at it for about a month. After losing 10lbs initially hadn't lost anything for about a week. The real "proof" came in my belt and clothes. I have a cloth belt with a double D ring, and have tightened it about 3 inches so far. My shirts are also fitting a lot loser. I've lost another 5lbs, and continue to pull my belt tighter.:thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

back to 206.... up 3 after probably celebrating on Saturday and Sunday 1st mtb ride post wrist fracture a wee bit too much. to be fair i weighed this evening so maybe only 204. still up a bit. need to watch it 205-208 range is where Ive hit a wall before. I have 2 long road rides in the next 3 days and 2 more long ones later in the month. Hopefully I can hit the 200 mark soon. Just too too easy to eat pizza, lasagna, wheat thins, cake and not good for one stuff and to ahve seconds too. ugh. well I am glad I am catching myself now !!!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

253. Down a couple pounds and an inch in the waist


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 102 days. 

1/4/13 242
1/29/13 238
3/1/13 234
3/15/13 233 
3/29/13 231
4/5/13 229
4/12/13 224

Good week, I quit drink artificially flavored drinks last week, i.e. aspartame (diet coke, no calorie water additives like Crystal Light) and I dropped some weight within a day or two...hmmm fake sugar keeping me fat or at least retaining water. I have also quit fake sugared "light" yougurt. Switched to Cottage cheese and fruit in juice for breakfast.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll start posting my weight starting today. I actually started my journey at the beginning of March at 368 lbs.

4/12/13- 356.7


----------



## Nicholas Rowe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys. It's motivating to see everyone's progress. This is my first post on the forum. Starting today at 6' 3" and 263. Looking to be at 245 by the end of the May. Went for a ride for the first time in a long time. Looking forward to getting back into it. I'm thinking 30 minutes a day, 3 days a week to start and see how it goes.

TFunk, that's great man. 50 pounds and counting this year. Keep it up!


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

4/13/13 -- 247lbs

1/13/13 i was 308lbs with a goal of being under 250 by the end of the year, a few weeks a ago I upped my goal to 225 I may shoot for 215-220, I'm 6'4" so we'll see where I end up being happy at. Been riding 5-7 days a week since Jan 13. My wife got me a bike computer for valentines day, since Feb 14, I've done 305 miles.


----------



## SB1909 (Apr 10, 2013)

was sitting around 265 at xmas time, down to 224 aiming for around 200 for july, just got confidence back to get on bike and hoping injury will not strike again


----------



## ippological (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello everyone---allow me to make a brief introduction. I seem to be under a dark cloud lately and can't shake it. I'm sure it's my weight as everything I do seems to require a tremendous amount of energy and effort. I'm a long time mtbr'r but have been inactive and out of the scene for several years. Last night I started thinking about how great I used to feel when I was in shape and riding. That got me thinking about MTBR.com which in-turn led me to this forum.

About 6-7 years ago life seemed to get in the way and new priorities took over. My bikes began to collect dust and my weight started to pile on. 

To make a long story short, since I’ve been absent from the forums, I’ve become a father (twice), went back to grad school and earned a PhD, moved to a new city, started a new career and published a book. Those are all great things---but I've also packed on almost 100 pounds in those years.

I am looking to make some changes, dust off the bikes, become a healthier role model for my kids, and shift my priorities. I’m grateful to have such an awesome community to share it all with. I’ll keep you posted on my progress.

Height: 5’ 10”
Weight 4/15: 270
Goal: 184


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

2.5 months since last post and I've only lost 10 pounds. I'm at 275 now.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

@f.a.4c don't say only. An aggregate drop no matter how small is still way better than a gain !!


----------



## Nicholas Rowe (Apr 3, 2013)

Exactly. That's 10 lbs in the right direction. Keep it up and you'll meet your goal.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1/4/13: 318 
1/12/13: 315.2 
1/19/13: 315
1/28/13: 312
2/8/13: 310
4/18/13: 307

Goal: 250

After falling off the wagon time to get back on


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

225 this morning  haven't seen that weight in 5 years.....bring on 200


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

4/20/13. 245lbs

63 down 20 to go


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

4/23/13

235.2lbs


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Biggest weight: 352
Aiming for Sub 210
01/02/2013: 253.3
01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week had a wedding and holidays)
01/23/2013: 250.6 
01/30/2013: 247.1
02/06/2013: 243.6
02/13/2013: 241.8
03/20/2013: 240.9
03/27/2013: 233.7 
04/03/2013: 234.4
04/10/2013: 235
04/17/2013: 233.2 (officially no longer obese on BMI hello overweight)


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. Sober for 102 days.

1/4/13 242
1/29/13 238
3/1/13 234
3/15/13 233
3/29/13 231
4/5/13 229
4/12/13 224
4/27/13 224

No changes, weather has not been cooperative for riding and diet has not been clean enough.


----------



## Joshua Thompson (Apr 26, 2013)

5' 9" and pushing 250 pounds. In 2011 I was down to a solid 200 but suffered a soft tissue tear in my right foot from working out too much while overseas in Afghanistan. The docs only gave me pain pills to do anything because my FOB was too tiny and they didn't want to send me to another base for an xray. So I keep on not working out then start up and I hurt it again.

Now that I'm out of the military, the drive to loose weight left me a long time ago and this is the largest I've ever been. 

I know I'm a big boy and it's time to get to 200 before I hit 40, I turn 39 in May so I have a easy attainable goal in mind. I just started playing softball and money has become very tight so there goes fast food, which is a great reason all in itself, and buying soda's. I'm not a week off of energy drinks but the late night runs to fast food places will be my curse. 

So I'll be hitting my bowflex in the mornings, every other morning I'll walk with my dog 2 miles, ride my mountain bike I just brought back to life, and play softball when I can. I was playing outfield so I got winded sprinting back and forth to cover the other outfielders who missed the ball.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm 355 again this week. I did some pretty major soft tissue damage to my leg doing a Rugged Maniac Race, and couldn't work out. I also ate like crap. MD cleared me for light stationary cycling so I'm going to buy a trainer and spin in my living room.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

04/25/2013: 231.2
03/25/2013: 233.2
03/11/2013: 234.6
02/11/2013: 235.6
01/28/2013: 237.8
01/07/2013: 239.6
12/31/2012: 241.6 

I turn 40 in 36 days.:eekster: On June 2nd, I would like to be 220 lbs.

I have been lazy this year only riding 2-3 time per week at 11-13 miles per ride. This week I will have done 3 rides at 20-22 each. Next week I'm stepping up to 20+ miles, 4-5 rides per week. I'm also going to start lifting and stretching again.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Rode today for the 1st time in 5 weeks, weather, work, and other emotional BS has been in the way. I will jump on the scale in the morning.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

295 this morning

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

This month I managed to bruise 3 ribs and blow up my crankset, but I did manage some losses even with the downtime. Started running. Now that I lost some pounds, my knee's and ankles will allow it.

1/1/13. 263 lbs

2/6/13. 247 lbs

3/1/13. 238 lbs

4/1/13. 225 lbs 

5/1/13. 215 lbs


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Biggest weight: 352
Aiming for Sub 210
01/02/2013: 253.3
01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week had a wedding and holidays)
01/23/2013: 250.6 
01/30/2013: 247.1
02/06/2013: 243.6
02/13/2013: 241.8
03/20/2013: 240.9
03/27/2013: 233.7 
04/03/2013: 234.4
04/10/2013: 235
04/17/2013: 233.2 (officially no longer obese on BMI hello overweight)
04/24/2013: 231
05/01/2013: 229.5


----------



## smbundy13 (Apr 29, 2013)

today, 5/2/2013 I was 216..

Shooting for a solid 190 by the end of summer.. wish I could get back to the weight I was at when I was playing soccer at college... 150-160... but that isn't going to happen anytime soon...


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

*03/25/2013: 203.8*
*05/03/2013: 198.4*

~10 more lbs and I'll be happy!

Carlos


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

2/24/13 216.4
3/2/13 214.4
3/9/13 213.0
3/16/13 215.2
3/24/13 214.8
3/31/13 214.2
4/8/13 213.4
4/15/13 213.2
4/21/13 212.4
4/28/13 212.0
5/4/13 211.8
5/10/13 210.8
5/17/13 210.0


----------



## MTBFOFUN (Dec 29, 2012)

Im 6'7 age 18 05/04/13 207 but I have already hit 100 miles on biking trails goal of 600 for the year.


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

TFunkMcAwesome said:


> 1/2/13 332.4
> 3/14/13 291.8
> 3/21/13 289.4
> 
> Goal is 240 by the end of the summer


5/6/13 279.8


----------



## Joshua Thompson (Apr 26, 2013)

Not sure how this happened but I'm down to 241 and I've barely worked out. I can't wait for the summer heat to come to help melt my fat butt off.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6'2" 33yrs old. I started this journey at 363lbs. Looking to hit 200 this year. 
1/4/13 242
1/29/13 238
3/1/13 234
3/15/13 233
3/29/13 231
4/5/13 229
4/12/13 224
4/27/13 224
5/12/13 220

Not sure if dehydrated, had a good drop today. Still sober since 1/1/13. Road my first metric century on Road bike today, 62.1 miles.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1/4/13: 318
1/12/13: 315.2 
1/19/13: 315
1/28/13: 312
2/8/13: 310
4/18/13: 307
5/13/13: 303

Goal: 250

Slow and steady


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

4/20/13. 245lbs

63 down 20 to go

1/13/13 ----308lbs 

5/11/13 240lbs--- I havent been this light in over 10 years! 

heading for 225...maybe even a little less! 6'4" large frame so we'll see


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4/12/13- 356.7 
4/27/13-355
5/10/13-354

I finally got back on my bike on the road after my injury and rode about 19 miles last week. I'm starting back at the gym M,W,F, and will ride T,Th,Sat. Hopefully I'll have better results. My short term goal is 330 by the middle of July.


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Biggest weight: 352
Aiming for Sub 210
01/02/2013: 253.3
01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week had a wedding and holidays)
01/23/2013: 250.6 
01/30/2013: 247.1
02/06/2013: 243.6
02/13/2013: 241.8
03/20/2013: 240.9
03/27/2013: 233.7 
04/03/2013: 234.4
04/10/2013: 235
04/17/2013: 233.2 (officially no longer obese on BMI hello overweight)
04/24/2013: 231
05/01/2013: 229.5
05/15/2013: 222.2


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

^Nice, that is some good progress


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4/12/13- 356.7
4/27/13-355
5/10/13-354
5/17/13-351

I put about about 30 miles on my bike this week.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

5/2/13 320
5/9/13 313.8
5/16/13 311
5/22/13 306.6
5/30/13 304.8
6/6/13 301.2
6/13/13 299.5
6/19/13 298.7
6/27/13 295.2
7/4/13 293.3
7/12/13 289.5
7/30/13 281.7
8/12/13 279.0
8/22/13 273.9
9/19/13 267.0


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

4/1/13-236lb
5/6/13-218lb
5/17/13-213.4lb

Goal is 180lb by summers end


----------



## PogueMahone (May 14, 2013)

5/19 271.2


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

Caljah

Age 47
5'10"
260 LBS

Goal 230 LBS by 8/2 birthday


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

caljah said:


> Caljah
> 
> Age 47
> 5'10"
> ...


5/20 260 lbs 
Walk/run 5 days, 3 miles per day. rode 3 days, 10 miles per day, using myfitness pal app (its great). Not a bad week.

5/27 257 lbs
Goal this week, 
walk /run, more run than walk. 5 days 3 miles per day. Bike 4 days, 12 miles per ride.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4/12/13- 356.7
4/27/13-355
5/10/13-354
5/17/13-351
5/24.13-347

My bike is down for the count and going to the shop tomorrow so I'll need to find another calorie burning activity this week.


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well im going to get in on this one. have no weighed myself in awhile but I know im the biggest ive ever been! Starting to go hiking/running and just got a DB XC bike to do some trail/city riding! will post up again once I weigh in!


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Biggest weight: 352
Aiming for Sub 210
01/02/2013: 253.3
01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week had a wedding and holidays)
01/23/2013: 250.6 
01/30/2013: 247.1
02/06/2013: 243.6
02/13/2013: 241.8
03/20/2013: 240.9
03/27/2013: 233.7 
04/03/2013: 234.4
04/10/2013: 235
04/17/2013: 233.2 (officially no longer obese on BMI hello overweight)
04/24/2013: 231
05/01/2013: 229.5
05/15/2013: 222.2
05/29/2013: 218


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

caljah said:


> 5/20 260 lbs
> Walk/run 5 days, 3 miles per day. rode 3 days, 10 miles per day, using myfitness pal app (its great). Not a bad week.
> 
> 5/27 257 lbs
> ...


6/3 253 lb
Goal from last week, successful.
Goal for the week, walk/run 5x, 3 miles each, running the last half mile/ bike 3 days 12-15 miles per day/ Going to try yoga.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

222 this morning  200 by end of summer very reachable


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not been keeping track by dates and weight, but Christmas 2012 I was 320. Today weighed in at 272. Working towards 250 this summer, 225 or less is goal weight.


----------



## JackalopeRider (Jun 16, 2013)

My First Post after lerking for many years.. Well Crap I weigh 320.. All time HIGH... I have ridden and raced almost all my life Bikes and dirtbikes. A few years ago(2007) I blew my right knee out. Had it repaired but never went back to the activity level I once was.. Guess what? I kept eating like before and now 90lbs later I am hating life.. Time is now to lose a good portion of it. Keep me motivated!!!!


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Biggest weight: 352
Aiming for Sub 210
01/02/2013: 253.3
01/16/2013: 259.7 (bad week had a wedding and holidays)
01/23/2013: 250.6 
01/30/2013: 247.1
02/06/2013: 243.6
02/13/2013: 241.8
03/20/2013: 240.9
03/27/2013: 233.7 
04/03/2013: 234.4
04/10/2013: 235
04/17/2013: 233.2 (officially no longer obese on BMI hello overweight)
04/24/2013: 231
05/01/2013: 229.5
05/15/2013: 222.2
05/29/2013: 218
06/19/2013: 216.3


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Not been keeping track by dates and weight, but Christmas 2012 I was 320. Today weighed in at 272. Working towards 250 this summer, 225 or less is goal weight.


268 this morning.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

JackalopeRider said:


> My First Post after lerking for many years.. Well Crap I weigh 320.. All time HIGH... I have ridden and raced almost all my life Bikes and dirtbikes. A few years ago(2007) I blew my right knee out. Had it repaired but never went back to the activity level I once was.. Guess what? I kept eating like before and now 90lbs later I am hating life.. Time is now to lose a good portion of it. Keep me motivated!!!!


Good luck. I started at 320 too, back around Christmas. I made the decision to cleanup my diet and started loosing weight. I started my riding season in April and have been riding as much as I can. At least a couple times a week but more if I'm able. I'm down to 268 as of this morning. Goal is 250 by summers end, <225 by end of the year.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Well I guess I'll chime in here. 

The end of last year 12' I was at 378. Today I jumped on the scale, finally bought one, and I am at 340 pounds. Yesterday was my first time into the gym and I didnt take it easy. Half hour on the elliptical and half hour on the treadmill, with some jogging.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

currently 339 hoping to get to 330 by end of july.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

2/24/13 216.4
3/2/13 214.4
3/9/13 213.0
3/16/13 215.2
3/24/13 214.8
3/31/13 214.2
4/8/13 213.4
4/15/13 213.2
4/21/13 212.4
4/28/13 212.0
5/4/13 211.8
5/10/13 210.8
5/17/13 210.0 
7/14/13 212.2
7/21/13 210.8
7/28/13 211
8/4/13 211.6
8/11/13 211.4
8/16/13 209.6
8/23/13 209.6
9/6/13 208.2
9/14/13 207.4
9/21/13 205.8
9/29/13 206.0


----------



## danefrench02 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi. This is my first time posting here. Currently I'm 6 foot 4 and weigh 291 pounds. I'm hoping to get down to 220 ish by April or May, maybe lower if it's healthy for me to do so.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I started the year at 268. Now I'm down to 227.


----------



## krap22 (Apr 28, 2011)

266 this morning. I just went for my first ride of the year on Wednesday night. Just getting back into it. I'd like to be down around 240 by the end of the year.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 6'3" and was up to 256lbs back in May. Had some blood work done and got my thyroid straightened out, started watching what I ate better, and riding more constantly. I'm down to 241lbs now and I'm looking to get down to 220lbs by years end. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen 235lbs today for the first time in a while.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nubster said:


> 268 this morning.


244 this morning!


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

you guys are such an inspiration to people like me trying to lose my gut. weighed in at 241 beginning of august. ended up in intensive care for a week with a freak bleed in my intestine, walked out completely out of shape at 219. trying hard to get back in some riding shape and hope to keep up the momentum and end up around 200. good job to all that are achieving their goals, i hope to join you guys! keep riding!


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

Started at 280+ in June, am now 244 and feeling great. Goal is 220ish. Hang in there and keep peddling. We can do it !!!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

3/11/13 - 251 

9/11/13 - 242


----------



## Absolut_Zen (Sep 1, 2013)

9/11/13 300 lbs 

Hope to be 250 +/- by late summer 2014


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

11/25 
253 and went for a ride tonight and it kicked my butt, just out of shape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

this thread got much less use than it has in the past few years, I'm going to un-sticky it and not going to post a 2014 one unless you guys things we need one... please respond with feedback if you think we should have one


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you everyone for the motivation. lets keep this up! broke below the 200 lb mark, we can do this!!!


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Weighed in yesterday at 258 lbs and getting back at it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

249 this a.m. This is my year. I'm getting back to 200, can't wait my wife won't be able to keep her hands off me!!! :ihih::ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

236.7 maintaining was 308 last January


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

255 11/1/13
230 2/15/14

Trying to get to 200 by may!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

205 is my "fighting weight". 220 is a comfy weight to maintain. Going to a desk job in '13 got to me, by Jan 1 i had crept up to 244.

Down to 223 as of this morning. Going to drop down to 210 and maintain. So much easier to surf and mtb with the 20 lbs ive already shed, the final 10-15 will be great! Should be there early April at the pace im going.


----------



## dkyser (Mar 4, 2011)

I am late but want to join in. 
I started at 426 in 2013 lost a lot working out but never really changed my eating. 
Now I have and my goal is to hit 250 this year. Sub zero temps and snow killing the riding right now.

01-15 385
02-18 366


Created by MyFitnessPal.com - Nutrition Facts For Foods


----------



## Scale970 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm late and new so forgive me.lol

Started my weight loss journey on Nov. 1st 2013.I'm 6'7 I was 356.8lbs.As of last week I'm now down to 323.8.No exercise at all, just eating right and alot less.
Just started walking 30 mins each night to prepare my legs for my new adventure of Mountain Biking...


----------



## Scale970 (Feb 19, 2014)

Down to 322.0lbs now. Should be ordering my bike in a day or so. So I hope to see it steadily drop of 2-3lbs a week after I'm riding.


----------

